# How do you pronounce "Lima"?...



## ianjkirby

Hi all,
 I am watching a tv program about rebuilding Abrams tanks, and they are re-assembled in a factory in Lima Ohio. The program narrator is pronouncing it as "Lie-ma" and I always thought it was "Leema". Can you locals please offer your preferred pronunciation, just for my education?
Regards, Ian.


----------



## kvom

In Ohio they say lie (and for the beans also)
In Peru it's lee


----------



## b.lindsey

When referring to the town I say Lee-ma. When talking about beans though i say Lie-ma. I am pretty sure I have the bean part correct, but not sure about the town's pronunciation myself, so anxious to see what others say.

Bill


----------



## Dan Rowe

Kvom is correct. 
I have been to Lima OH several times to research Shay locomotives.
The Shay shop at the Lima Locomotive Works was converted to Sherman tank assembly durring WWII.

Dan


----------



## Captain Jerry

I don't know about the town, but when I was in the construction equipment business, cranes and excavators manufactured by the Lima Mfg. Co. were usually called "Leemas", but if someone said "Liemas" you knew what the were talking about.

Jerry


----------



## Chaffe

lee and lie are pronounced the same from where i come from  ly is different though lol


----------



## kf2qd

It's Lime-a Ohio and Leema Peru. One is American English, and the other is South American Spanish. Kind of like Rooshia (Russia) Ohio.


----------



## dreeves

We have a town named lima as well and it is said  "lime A"

Dave


----------



## Lakc

Its pronounced Warren, as there are some around here still upset about our southern neighbors taking our tank production from us. ;D
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_Arsenal_Tank_Plant


----------



## tel

I suspect that in Aus the general pronunciation would be lee-ma, tho' the local pronunciation would, of course, be the 'correct' one - just like out Lucknow is pronounced Luck-no!


----------



## Tin Falcon

Local pronunciations are very prevalent in south jersey.
Tin


----------



## gbritnell

The neighboring town is named Medina. In Ohio they pronounce it Me-deye-na but other places use the Biblical pronunciation, Me-dee-na. West of here is a city named Nevada, like the state except there they pronounce it Ne-vay-da. Just a local thing I guess.
gbritnell


----------



## bentprop

In the 60's an Italian model train manufacturer produced it's (somewhat second rate)wares under the "Lima" brand,and that was pronounced Lee-ma,with the emphasis on the second syllable.Go figure.


----------



## Dave G

Hey George, have you ever been to the Havana tavern, pronounced Hay vana. It's south of Monroeville, Oh.
 My daughter, when in high school, once asked her History teacher how you pronounced the capital of Kentucky, was it Lou is ville, Louie ville, or Lou ville. When he responded it was Louie ville she told him actually it was pronounced Frankfort. Needless to say, she was never this teacher's pet. Dave


----------



## rake60

In my machining days I made parts for "*Lime-A*" shovels that were originally manufactured
in "*Lime-A*" Ohio.

Some of them required *NICE* bearings.
That was pronounced "*NEICE*"
scratch.gif

Rick


----------



## steamer

I'll let you ponder Leominster.....it ain't what ya think

Or even better yet...Worcester.....you boys from Central Mass.....Don't let it out of the bag :big:


Dave


----------



## steamer

Times UP

Lemon -stir......We for some reason pronounce the r's on this one.....and forget the "o"

and ...!

Woostah....no self respecting "R" need apply..... and who needs the "ces" anyway ;D

Dave


----------



## ruzzie

Here are a couple more to name a few:

Towns in Aust
Goondawindi  is pronounced GUN-da-WIN-di, 
Goonoo Goonoo is pronounced GUN-uh-GUN-oo (Gunny G'noo) as if it's one word.

Paul


----------



## rake60

I remember watching the Irish comedian Dave Allen.

He said the Irish never pronounced an "H"
A house was an "ouse"
A horse was an "orse"

He followed that up with, 
"That is the reason no Irishman King Richard the 3ed using his full name"

Go figure....  

Rick


----------



## Chaffe

There is a place near me called Finzean, its pronounced "fing-en" also a place near that called Stachan its pronounced "strawn"


----------



## Maryak

Sounds like a soft drink (Lima Cola) ;D

or

Maybe it's like Arkansaw or should I say Arkansas now that's a real doozy 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bezalel2000

> Towns in Aust
> Goondawindi  is GUN-da-WIN-di,




Queenslanders, particularly those that live West of the Great Divide mostly pronounce it "Gundy"


Bez


----------



## Herbiev

In the movies when using the phonetic alphabet it is leema as in alfa bravo leema (abl)


----------



## Tin Falcon

Well there is Newark NJ commonly refereed to as newerk . and Newark DE pronounced New Arc Same spelling .
Tin


----------



## Captain Jerry

North Carolina and South Carolina each have a coastal town name Beaufort. In one state its called "Bo fort" and in the other its called "Bew fort." I'm not sure which is which.

Jerry


----------



## ChooChooMike

ianjkirby  said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I am watching a tv program about rebuilding Abrams tanks, and they are re-assembled in a factory in Lima Ohio.



I saw that show and it was quite interesting how they rebuild the M1 tanks. Don't recall if it was Modern Marvels or some other show.


----------



## phlegmatic

What about Schaublin (Schäublin) how would you pronounce that. Its made in a french speaking part of CH, still looks german in origin?


----------



## GWRdriver

steamer  said:
			
		

> Or even better yet...Worcester.....you boys from Central Mass.....Don't let it out of the bag


Dave,
Two of my best chums from my days in the Navy were two native lads from the heart of Worcester Mass and they informed me in no uncertain terms that the correct pronunciation was WIS-TAH . . . not wis-tuh, WIS-TAH. Which brings me to the pronunciation of the sauce of that name, which even in the deep south we have always pronounced WIST-TAH-SHEER.


----------



## htrab77

Lima, OH, was named after Lima, Peru, so the correct way to pronounce it SHOULD be "Lee-mah", not "Lie-mah".  I suspect that over time, the name's pronunciation was changed to "Lie-mah", to distinguish it from it's namesake.


----------



## kadora

Hallo guys
English is not my mother language but this thread is rather interesting
for me  because in my country we do not have this kind of 
pronounce problems. We pronounce every word as is written.
Anyway i would like to know how many different pronounce do you have
for word GARAGE.
Thank you


----------



## goldstar31

Worcester is correctly pronounced 'Wooster' as in 'Bertie' Wooster.

 Derby- the town in the UK is 'Darby'- whatever way you wear your hat.

 In Castillian Spanish( arguably the purest form) i is pronounce  ee and e is pronounced i( eye)
 Now I'm a Spanish 'Don' so don't argue.

 What people have to remember is that 'Bucket' as in the TV series is 'Bouquet'- or so Mrs B says.  Mainwaring in the ancient TV thing is  'Manner-ing' and I live in a place called Gosforth but pronounced- Goss-forth and not Goes- 4th! Newcastle upon Tyne is New-cassel which is actually Old Castle. It looks it- too! 

 Getting into the Scots- and Scotch is a drink not a language, it gets weirder. In French, weirder still. The town of Reims- famous for its jackdaw  and its buckets of champagne is not Reems but Ran-ce or something like that. 

 As it is Burns Night- wee Rabbie wrote his name somewhat oddly. Somewhere someone said that he went into a Masonic meeting- signed his name in the book and signed differently on the way out. Mebbe, the drink! But the Burns poem on the Haggis- that creature with two legs shorter than the others- so it can go around Scottish mountains without falling over is translated in its Ode by the Germans as 'Great Fuehrer of the Sausage People' 

 And within a few short days it will be- The Year of the Horse in the Chinese New Year. Last year, I won the star prize of a karaoke machine at the Chinese New Year banquet- and didn't know how to blow it. 

 Bye

 N


----------



## Swifty

kadora said:


> Anyway i would like to know how many different pronounce do you have
> for word GARAGE.
> Thank you



I have a couple of English friends, they must be from the same area, they both pronounce Garage as Garrige, here in Australia we pronounce it as "Gararge" or "Garaage", they both sound the same to me.

Paul.


----------



## goldstar31

Garage is like so many so called English words- that are actually French. We also get chauffeur which has absolutely no connection with pointing a car  in the right direction but refers to- someone who chucked coal or wood into a furnace or boiler. In other words, a stoker!
If you look at engineer as a word, it is yet again French and has little or nothing to do with machine minding or whatever we do- but it refers to 'inventing something'

Years and years ago, my dear old teachers remarked about our inability to understand our own language. Bless them, now they would turn in their graves! We cannot even spell- English or whatever they call American.


----------



## Omnimill

Herbs and Solder make me laugh, why the H and L get completely removed in America is anyone's guess ... Rof}


----------



## Swifty

Aside from the different pronunciation of names, I believe that you can always tell which young people have not read many books, their use of grammar, punctuation and spelling leaves a lot to be desired. A lot of this is picked up by reading books and other printed matter. Don't get me wrong, I make mistakes, but always try to proof read things, and I won't run others down who get it wrong.

Paul.


----------



## goldstar31

Well written, well punctuated; well done!


----------



## robcas631

Many towards the city say I live on longgyeland. I say Long Island.


----------



## robcas631

Glee Maith!


----------



## robcas631

I grew up knowing a lot of tongues, knowing the English language and others. Yes, I am from a UK based family. What I find intriguing is the many derivations on words and sayings.  I don't need an interpreter to understand Liverpool, Welch, Manchester, London, Scottish, Irish, Southern US or Australian.  Despite it's diversity we all seem to understand each well enough. That said, please understand that I am not casting a shadow upon other languages, as they are equally great.  What matters most is that we are all humans, created equally. Machinists speak a common tongue, that of math and metal.


----------



## Tin Falcon

some folks in this area say cousint instead of cousin.  There are people in the northern part of the state in a place called Joysee City, spelled Jersey City.

Take a long roll of French or Italian bread, place slices of meat cheese, tomatoes onion,and some shredded lettuce and what do you have? 



> A submarine sandwich, also known as a sub, hoagie, hero, grinder, Auggie(Perchlak), or one of many regional naming variations, is a sandwich that consists of a long roll of Italian or French bread, split widthwise either into two pieces or opened in a "V" on one side, and filled with a variety of meats, cheeses, vegetables, seasonings, and sauces.[1] The sandwich has no standardized name, and many U.S. regions have their own names for it.
> 
> Barb Mills (ham and provolone cheese, baked) &#8211; North Central Pennsylvania, Jersey Shore, Pennsylvania in the 1950s and 1960s
> Blimpie (shaped like a blimp) &#8211; From the Hoboken, New Jersey&#8211;founded chain, Blimpie.
> Cheesesteak, in Philadelphia a roll filled with steak and cheese.
> Cosmo (cosmopolitan) &#8211; North Central Pennsylvania near Williamsport: a hot hoagie or a grinder
> Filled Roll / Salad Roll &#8211; New Zealand
> Gatsby &#8211; Cape Town, South Africa
> Italian Sandwich &#8211; Maine and other parts of New England.
> Poor boy &#8211; St. Louis
> Po' Boy &#8211; Louisiana
> Rocket (shaped like a rocket) &#8211; various areas.
> Sous-marin &#8211; a variety popular in Quebec (Canada) (also a literal translation of "submarine" into French)
> Spuckie (Italian-American slang for a long roll, from spucadella, the name of onesuch) &#8211; Boston, Massachusetts (used particularly in Italian immigrant neighborhoods)
> Torpedo (shaped like a torpedo) &#8211; New York, New Jersey, other areas.
> Tunnel &#8211; Various New England areas.
> Wedge (served between two wedges of bread) &#8211; Prevalent in Yonkers, New York and other parts of Westchester County, New York, The Bronx, Putnam County, New York and other portions of Upstate New York, as well as lower Fairfield County, Connecticut.[18]
> Zeppelin or Zep &#8211; eastern Pennsylvania.




  In England it is a Baguette named after the French bread that is used. 

Tell me it is not confusing when there is 15 to 20 names for a sandwich on a roll. And since we are on a roll there are towns of the name sandwich.......
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw

We have a Ravenna Michigan pronounced Revaaaaaana.


----------



## goldstar31

Origin of Sandwich? Seemingly it was from the Earl of Sandwich, in Kent UK.

 He was a Montagu- not a Montagu of Montagu and Capulets or Romeo and Juliet or even West Side Story -but a Brit aristocrat.  He was a Belted Earl-- and you can have a happy guess at who did the belting. Obviously a man of True Grit!


----------



## Omnimill

I've stayed in Sandwich on several occasions but have never eaten one whilst I was there. I have had a couple of curries there though!


----------



## Swifty

There will always be different pronunciation of words, only the locals know the correct way it was meant to be. I live in Melbourne, not Mell Bourne as most of our US friends would say it.

Paul.


----------

